# Pinarello Marvel review/thoughts?



## MattG42C

I've done a bunch of digging on the ol' interwebs and cannot find anyone with a review of this bike that isn't just their marketing paragraph. Does anyone here own one and would care to share their thoughts and/or photos? 

I'm currently riding an '11 Specialized Roubaix Comp - love it, but thinking of adding a more aggressive frame such as the Marvel as my second bike.


----------



## iridepinarello

I own the F8 and a 65.1 THINK 2.

Many of my comments were posted here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/pinarello/dogma-f8-ride-review-324457.html

To update, here's a bit more about the F8...

DOGMA F8
——————————
- Still, but not harsh or abusive. I would even say “stiff, but forgiving”.
- Very reactive
- Fast & light
- Fantastic “feel” on the road
- Pinarello perfect geometry
- Stable
- Very effective and responsive in sprints and uphills
- Corners as good as any bike I’ve ever ridden
- Total control on high speed downhills and sharp curves
- Last minute braking fantastic. The bike does not move, wobble, or vibrate.
- Perfect balance between race bike and comfort.
- The bike does exactly what you want

To me, the bike is flat out awesome! There's nothing I don't like about it. NOTHING. I'm truly not sure how they will out do this bike. It's already light, it's fast as hell, comfortable, etc. What else could you ask for?





MattG42C said:


> I've done a bunch of digging on the ol' interwebs and cannot find anyone with a review of this bike that isn't just their marketing paragraph. Does anyone here own one and would care to share their thoughts and/or photos?
> 
> I'm currently riding an '11 Specialized Roubaix Comp - love it, but thinking of adding a more aggressive frame such as the Marvel as my second bike.


----------



## MattG42C

Thanks for the reply, but I was actually asking about the Marvel, not the Dogma F8.
MARVEL ? CICLI PINARELLO S.p.A.

I wish my budget would allow me to consider the F8, but that will have to wait for another year or five...


----------



## nelson

Check out this review from Peloton Magazine: 
Pinarello Marvel: Italian Goodness on a Budget ‹ Peloton


----------



## MattG42C

nelson said:


> Check out this review from Peloton Magazine:
> Pinarello Marvel: Italian Goodness on a Budget ‹ Peloton


awesome, thanks!

I have a test ride scheduled for Tuesday... my LBS had to transfer one from another shop. Very excited to try it out. If I like it, I would probably be ordering Jan/Feb (winter here), so I will also be curious about the 2015 colors.


----------



## Donn12

that looks sweet! have you looked or tried the rohk or the prince? you may be able to see or ride one of those. I think the marvel is new this year


----------



## john16v

Im getting a Marvel too. I test rode one last Friday and put a deposit down.

OP, dont know if you know but they already posted the 2015 already. 

I didnt like the color so I went with 2014 instead. So for now I m deciding between the marvel or the rahza k. 


gl


----------



## MattG42C

john16v said:


> Im getting a Marvel too. I test rode one last Friday and put a deposit down.
> 
> OP, dont know if you know but they already posted the 2015 already.
> 
> I didnt like the color so I went with 2014 instead. So for now I m deciding between the marvel or the rahza k.
> 
> 
> gl


I saw that (some?) 2015's are showing on the Pinarello website. For 2014, I agree, the blue one is definitely the best, but I probably can't place my order until Jan/Feb; so I've got my fingers crossed that they are still filling out the colors for 2015. (2014 shows like 4 colors, 2015 shows 3 so far... the yellow isn't too bad IMHO.)

The test bike showed up, so hoping to do my test ride today if it would ever stop raining in Minnesota...


----------



## john16v

MattG42C said:


> I saw that (some?) 2015's are showing on the Pinarello website. For 2014, I agree, the blue one is definitely the best, but I probably can't place my order until Jan/Feb; so I've got my fingers crossed that they are still filling out the colors for 2015. (2014 shows like 4 colors, 2015 shows 3 so far... the yellow isn't too bad IMHO.)
> 
> The test bike showed up, so hoping to do my test ride today if it would ever stop raining in Minnesota...


WAIT!? WHAT? Minnesota? Me too! Where are you at? Im in minneapolis and I should be picking up either the marvel blue 777 or rahaz k at Erik on Wed.

Let me know how your test ride went!


----------



## MattG42C

john16v said:


> WAIT!? WHAT? Minnesota? Me too! Where are you at? Im in minneapolis and I should be picking up either the marvel blue 777 or rahaz k at Erik on Wed.
> 
> Let me know how your test ride went!


Crazy coincidence- I'm in the SE burbs and am at the Erik's in Woodbury quite a lot, including many of their Monday night group rides. Someone apparently just bought the blue Marvel they had in stock at Woodbury, I wonder if that was you?

Test ride went really well. I was surprised at how smooth the Marvel was, despite having a more aggressive geometry than my Roubaix. Maybe didn't soak up everything to the same degree, but it was anything but harsh. During the relatively short ride, it seemed a lot more willing to corner and felt more 'flickable' by far than the Roubaix.

Madeline at Erik's got a 56 for me to ride, and might try to get a 55 in to see which one fits me better. Not a big fan of the black/red/white color scheme which today's had, or at least it's not different enough from my current bike - but I will probably be buying a 2015 anyways... still hoping for blue.


----------



## john16v

MattG42C said:


> Crazy coincidence- I'm in the SE burbs and am at the Erik's in Woodbury quite a lot, including many of their Monday night group rides. Someone apparently just bought the blue Marvel they had in stock at Woodbury, I wonder if that was you?


Yeah! That was me!! The Blue 50 Marvel is on it way to the Eagan store right now. Man, I didn't want to jump into a Marvel this early (or late) in the season but seeing the 2015 colors...I just have to do it because I love that blue color too. 

Anyway, I'll report back after Wed...is either Marvel or Razha k.


----------



## AJ88V

I'm trying to figure out the differences between the Marvel and the previous version, the Quattro which also "derives directly from the PARIS, maintaining the same geometries and tubes." The biggest difference I can see it the fork and the way it blends in with the headset for better aero. Possibly (probably) a nicer fork overall.


----------



## MattG42C

AJ88V said:


> I'm trying to figure out the differences between the Marvel and the previous version, the Quattro which also "derives directly from the PARIS, maintaining the same geometries and tubes." The biggest difference I can see it the fork and the way it blends in with the headset for better aero. Possibly (probably) a nicer fork overall.


I could be mistaken (as always,) but I thought I read that the Marvel takes the place of the FP Quattro in the lineup for 2014. I just went to the Pinarello website to check what it says, but now the "bike 2014" option is gone from their menu.


----------



## AJ88V

MattG42C said:


> I could be mistaken (as always,) but I thought I read that the Marvel takes the place of the FP Quattro in the lineup for 2014. I just went to the Pinarello website to check what it says, but now the "bike 2014" option is gone from their menu.


Nope, think you are right. The Quattro became the Marvel, but the new fork on the Marvel makes it all the more sweet. Enjoy your ride!!!


----------



## john16v

Hey Matt, 

Haven't got a chance to response back but yeah, I got the Marvel last week.  

Still deciding which pedals I'm getting yet but until then I might slap on some platform and go riding regardless!


----------



## MattG42C

john16v said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Haven't got a chance to response back but yeah, I got the Marvel last week.
> 
> Still deciding which pedals I'm getting yet but until then I might slap on some platform and go riding regardless!


Awesome! Let me know how the first few rides go... especially about handling on any twisty descents. I've mostly made up my mind that I'm going to order a Marvel in Jan/Feb when finances allow. I hope they have the blue color, otherwise I'll have to decide between the black-red and black-yellow they are showing as 2015 colors right now.

For what it's worth, I ride the Time iClic pedals and like them a lot. They call the newest version the Xpresso or something similar. I like the quick engagement and improved walkability compared to other road pedals. The cleat is surrounded by 3 rubber feet, so you still walk like a penguin, just not a wounded one like the others. You can find various levels (less weight=more $) on Competitive Cyclist and other sites for reasonable prices IMHO.


----------



## ZeroFC

Long time lurker here just signed up. 

I picked up my Marvel last year in October and its seen a fair share of mountain climbs here in Japan. I found the frame extremely responsive compared to some others I demo'd out there. Very lively with excellent power transfer. Downhills are a blast. 

I think the previously linked article describes things very accurately although the frame stiffness is much more then other similar CF frames I've ridden. 

Also running Xpresso 10's. Overall great pedals but not the most durable.


----------



## MattG42C

Not sure if john16v or anyone else is still monitoring this thread, but I spent about an hour at my LBS this past Saturday test riding both the Pinarello Marvel and the Specialized Tarmac SL4 for due diligence. I was going into this decision not wanting to own two Specialized bikes; not for any real reason, I love my Roubaix SL2, but thought I'd want change it up if I were to pick up a more aggressive frame to complement it. I have to say that riding the Tarmac blew apart my decision making process. Going into it, I was hoping I wouldn't like it, but that didn't happen. I liked the Marvel a lot, but the Tarmac felt just a touch more nimble and stiff without being harsh.

I did definitely conclude that I personally prefer SRAM shifting (my Roubaix has Rival, the Tarmac had Force22, and the Marvel has Ultegra,) so if I got the Pinarello, I would definitely change gruppos.

Not sure what my question ultimately is, but I'd like to hear more from people that have the Marvel and ride it in group rides, climbs, twisty descents, etc. if they feel it is everything they hoped for; and maybe they have also compared it to a Tarmac?

EDIT: I did see and read the review posted by ronderman(sp?) but thought I'd reply to my original thread.


----------



## john16v

MattG42C said:


> EDIT: I did see and read the review posted by ronderman(sp?) but thought I'd reply to my original thread.


Hi Matt,

Haha..so you like the Tarmac SL4 better huh? 

I have been riding the Marvel for the past month and I have to say Ronderman was spot on on his review about the bike. I have done some group ride and I have really notice a huge difference (compare to my Trek Madone) in sprinting (stiffer frame?) and climbing (lightweight?) especially climbing the Ohio St. in St. Paul....:cryin: 
I mean I still can't take the lead but I can surly keep up with the faster guys. 

Overall, I love the bike and I really don't have any neg. things to say about it compare to trek. 

Btw, I went with the Shimano PDR550 pedals for now. 
Also, I gotten $128 back from Erik because the Marvel went on sale last month.


----------



## MattG42C

john16v said:


> Haha..so you like the Tarmac SL4 better huh?
> 
> ... I have done some group ride and I have really notice a huge difference (compare to my Trek Madone) in sprinting (stiffer frame?) and climbing (lightweight?) especially climbing the Ohio St. in St. Paul....:cryin:
> I mean I still can't take the lead but I can surly keep up with the faster guys.


Thanks for the reply! Yeah, I'm really torn now, but I have some time to make my decision. I think if I were buying a bike to replace the Roubaix entirely, the Marvel would win hands down; but I am leaning towards keeping two bikes in my 'stable', and the Tarmac just felt snappier without the harshness I was expecting (scared to say that in a Pinarello forum, but I guess that's the Dogma's job.) Not helping matters is that the LBS (Erik's in Woodbury) brought in a Marvel 55cm in blue for me to test and compare to the 56cm. The blue color scheme is just awesome, and so far I'm not liking what I see for 2015 colors. I very much doubt that the blue 55 will still be around Jan/Feb when I have the money to actually make the purchase.

btw, I never hold out much hope to climb Ohio 'fast'... no bike is going to lug my ~84 kg up that climb quickly.  I prefer the long steady climbs which are somewhat few and far between in MN (Lower Afton Rd, Coulee, etc.)


----------



## john16v

Hey Matt,

The Marvel is on sale......$2999? What are you waiting for? The Black and Blue is calling out your name! 

Sucks for me.....if I would of waited!


----------



## MattG42C

john16v said:


> The Marvel is on sale......$2999? What are you waiting for? The Black and Blue is calling out your name!


I know! I saw that... I thought about it for a long time, but it solidified my opinion that I'm going to go with the Tarmac. Unless I find a pile of cash somewhere, then maybe I'll get the new Prince or the Dogma.


----------



## john16v

MattG42C said:


> I know! I saw that... I thought about it for a long time, but it solidified my opinion that I'm going to go with the Tarmac. Unless I find a pile of cash somewhere, then maybe I'll get the new Prince or the Dogma.


 I'm not familiar with Specialized bikes, how much is that Tarmac? (Have a link to that bike?)

Alright, whenever you end up choosing, good luck..... Is been a lonely lonely ride by myself, so far, I have not seen a single Pinarello when I'm out riding. I do get lots of compliment from other riders. 

Btw, when do you and your group usually go out riding?


----------



## MattG42C

Here's the Tarmac I would likely get:
Specialized Bicycle Components

But I would strip the Ultegra and/or just buy the Pro-level frame and build it up with SRAM Force 22.

I'll try to PM you the ride details, but I do Monday nights out of Woodbury... only two left for the year I think.


----------



## john16v

PM you back Matt (Thanks!) And btw, that's sweet looking Specialized, I guess you can't go wrong with either one. 

Anyway, a small update to the marvel. I rode about 40 miles last Sat. and there is a really ignoring sound/ noise coming from the crank when I'm in the second largest cog. I have to take it in later this week and have them look at it.


----------



## UpHillCrawler

This is probably going to be another time when I'm in the minority, but I did have a chance to ride a new Marvel a couple of weeks ago. FWIW, I had been test riding a ton of bikes including the Tarmac. My review of the Marvel is that it's a race bike and stiffer than a teenage boy on prom night. I actually thought it was rather harsh and greatly preferred the ride of the Tarmac SL4. 
Just for fun I took a Bianchi CV out for a test right after the Marvel, and the CV made the Marvel feel like the original CAAD frame that I had back in the 80's. This is just MO, and the Marvel is a gorgeous bike, but I'd strongly recommend you ride it before buying...


----------



## calfonso

I recently bought a 2014 Marvel. The bike is a beast and an incredible bang for the buck. This will be a bike I will use for a long time, there really is nothing or no money I need to sped on it to make it better. I have several friends who have Dogmas and Paris and tried it, they were truly amazed!!


----------



## john16v

calfonso said:


> I recently bought a 2014 Marvel. The bike is a beast and an incredible bang for the buck. This will be a bike I will use for a long time, there really is nothing or no money I need to sped on it to make it better. I have several friends who have Dogmas and Paris and tried it, they were truly amazed!!


Awesome!! Another Marvel here! :thumbsup:

What color did you get?


----------



## calfonso

Yellow on black...


----------

